# Border Wars: an introduction to the Mycab Sector



## Peterson (Apr 12, 2005)

_

“Listen up boy, life on the Frontier is hard work, harder than you got it now in the Colonies.  Sure, its wild, untamed, and ready for exploitation, but ya got to remember – there ain’t much in the way of serious protection; not like you got here, under the Collective’s rule.  Let me tell ya something else, while I’m at it.  When those natives get restless – and they will – ain’t no laser pistol or corporate mecha going to be enough to pull your arse outta the fire.  Them natives – especially the gray-skinned ones – are as mean as hell, and there will come a day you’ll be wishing to hear the sweet screaming engines of a Wasp entering atmo, with a full boatload of Warthogs.  Hell, when that times comes, you won’t even care if that Wasp is dropping altitude with its sights on your arse.  Mark my words.”_
-Interview excerpt with Jovanni Tist, Collective Marine Corps deserter, upon his capture on the Frontier planet of Sorrow.


*Session One: Another Boring Day*

_Another boring cargo run…._ Dane thought to herself, as she made minute navigation corrections to her trajectory.  Her ship – actually the corporation’s ship, but she liked to think of it as her’s – CSI Cargo Run 3-45 was a simple Fast Freighter with no frills, but the old girl handled like a dream.  Well, a drunken dream, but a dream never the less.  
_“CSI Cargo Run 3-45, you are cleared for landing on platform 12B.  Please observe Standard Collective Landing Procedures and do not deviate into restricted air space.  Thank you.” _   The spaceport controller sounded bored and typical.  Dane didn’t even bother responding, since she knew the controller by first name – Gordon – and they didn’t get along so well.  She did smirk a little, as she always did, when the controller directed her to landing platform 12B.  There’s only two platforms on this entire dirtball planet – 12A and 12B.  Typical small-world thought process though – make it sound bigger and better than it really was.  While she herself was from a fairly small-world, she was also born on Sera, one of the Colony planets, under the protection of the Collective, not some backwater frontier planet like the one below her, owned and ran by Colony Solutions Incorporated.  Dane checked her sensors again, just to ensure that she was well within tolerance.  _Whoa_, Dane thought to herself, _coming in a bit hot aren’t we?_  Dane eased back on the steering vane and frowned – the ship was responding more sluggishly than it should have, as if it had extra drag.  _Odd…._


*Almost five miles below, and a good thirty-some miles south of CSI Cargo Run 3-45…..*

_Another boring patrol…. _ Kentoashoo (Ken for short) thought to himself, as he switched his Warpath Recoilless Rifle to his left hand.  His mecha – actually the corporation’s mecha, but he liked to think of it as his – CSI F.I.S.T. –3 was a fairly low-powered large mecha with little in frills, but the beast could do some serious damage when needed.  Too bad it wasn’t needed.
_“Stay awake, Kenny-boy.  Just cause these back-birthed miners seem calm, they can cause a ruckus at the drop of a hat.  Ya never do know when we’ll be need….”_
Fayne, Ken’s teammate – also in a similar mecha – was interrupted as the Spaceport Controller – some jerk named Gordy – broke through her radio signal with a much more powerful signal.
_“CSI Cargo Run 3-45, you are cleared for landing on platform 12B.  Please observe Standard Collective Landing Procedures and do not deviate into restricted air space.  Thank you.”_  _Sheesh_, Ken thought to himself, _he sounds more bored than me.  ‘Course, he’s stuck in that tower, and here I get to stroll around and look at dust._  In fact, that’s what Ken did, as he kicked his sensors to normal and scanned the area around him.  Nothing but dust and mountains.  _What a crap-hole planet_.  Ken turned his mecha’s viewport up towards the sky and kicked in the long-range sensors, searching for the transport ship.  After a moment, he found it, coming in a little faster than normal.  Ken activated the focus on his sensors and frowned.  _Odd…._


*Elsewhere…..*

_Another boring snatch-n-grab…_Koveris Edgerunner thought to himself, as he adjusted himself in the uncomfortable folding seat he had been in for the last eighteen hours or more.  He didn’t care to wonder how long he had been forced to remain in this extremely small, and under-equipped, insertion shuttle; probably more than a month.
_“Relax, Koveris, we’re almost there.  Then, we’ll let you loose on those helpless pale-skins.”  _ Fenis Soar’lan of the Skori clan said to the fidgeting gray-skinned Koveris.  Koveris just held up four middle fingers and flashed his fang-filled smile to the fellow Mycabri.  The large – almost 7’ tall – blue-skinned, white-winged Vic’Tarian, Kaden Peltar, merely grunted and adjusted his grip on the drop handle in front of him.  Almost too big for the shuttle – and definitely too big to be comfortable on a Mycabri-made ship, the Vic’Tarian had to stand for most of the ride.
_“Knock off you two.  Command said this was supposed to be a low-conflict job, no unnecessary bloodshed.  Keep the target in mind.”_  The team leader, a female Mycabri, spoke out to her underlings, her brightly-striped Honor Beads denoting Ruling Clan Status reflecting the limited light as she shook her head for emphasis.
_“Detachment in 15.5 seconds, ma’am”_ The pilot’s voice floated from the cramped cockpit.  The pilot was Fenis’ brother, Javin.  He double-checked the series of switches and buttons that he was going to need to hit very soon, and very rapidly.  Glancing at the passive sensor readings once more, just to assure himself that…  
Suddenly, everyone in the ready bay heard Javin’s voice float once more out of the cockpit.  _“Odd….”_


----------



## ragboy (Apr 12, 2005)

Great start! More. Now.


----------



## Peterson (Apr 12, 2005)

*Just cause you asked so nicely....*

_“Odd?”_   The female Mycabri, Elizabeth “Liz” Quickclaw, asked with concern showing on her gray-skinned face.  She approached the cockpit.
_“Nah, it’s nothing ma’am.  Thought I had something on the passives, but whatever it was is gone now.  ‘Sides, it was on the ground below us.”  _ The pilot said with a fang-filled smile and a wave of his hand.  _“Detachment now in 5.25 seconds.  Brace yourselves.”_Liz turned back around, a slight frown on her face.  Kaden caught this and arched his eyebrow at her.  Liz merely shook her head and flashed him the thumbs’ up.  Kaden nodded and established a firm grip on the drop handle.  They had been doing this too long together for words to be necessary.  There was something unexpected out there, there always is.
_“Detaching now!”  _ Javin cried and started swiping at switches and pushing buttons, his fingers a blur of motion.  Loud pops, like a string of firecrackers, echoed throughout the ship, the fragile shuttle shuddering as it tore itself free of the much-larger ship below it.

_“What the hell?”  _ Dane cried out as her ship suddenly responded to her ever-increasing pressure on the steering vane.  CSI Cargo Run 3-45 dived steeply, far more steeply than Dane had intended, leaving her pilot to struggle to regain control.  Then, as if to add to the chaos, Gordon’s voice popped on over the comm.
_“3-45, what did you just jettison?”  _ The controller’s voice was frantic, unsure.
Dane quickly checked the cargo bay alarm panel, all green.  _“Nothing.  Why?  What’s going on?  Can this wait?”_  Dane finished as she pulled back hard, pulling out of a dangerous dive.

Gordon couldn’t believe what his sensors were reading, so he pushed his glasses tight against his face and checked for a fifth time. _ “No ruttin’ way…” _ Gordon exclaimed as he reached in desperation for the comm.

_“That ship seems to have another…Gorram it!  It just broke apart!”_   Ken shouted into his comm.  Focusing the sensors on the now-detached portion of the transport, Ken could plainly see that it was a separate ship entirely.  Small, sleek, and fast-looking.  As the new ship adjusted its course, the mecha’s sensors automatically plotted its intended destination after a brief second – the small mining town of Flatstone, less than a five minute run from where the Mechas were.
_“What?  Broke apart?  Its not, it can’t be….oh hell.”  _ Fayne called over her comm, worry thick in her voice.  Her mecha suddenly stopped walking and its viewport turned up towards the sky.  Ken knew she was using the mecha’s sensors in an attempt to spot the second, smaller ship, but he was unsure why she was so concerned.
Again, Gordy’s voice blasted them, his high powered signal overtaking their limited ones.
_“3-45, what did you just jettison?”  _ The controller’s voice was frantic, unsure.
The transport’s pilot, a female, came back, harried and grumpy.  _“Nothing.  Why?  What’s going on?  Can this wait?”  _ Ken waited a heartbeat – silence – and then keyed his comm.  _“Its heading to Flatstone.  We can just make it if we run hard.”  _ Ken had already secured his Warpath and adjusted his sensors for rapid overland travel.  He knew Fayne loved a good battle.
_“No ruttin’ way.”  _ Fayne swore as she spoke.  Both Ken and her had picked up various methods of swearing from the local miners.  Border-speak it was called, if she remembered correctly.  _“I ain’t dealing with no gorram Kin’Kho-tae.”  _ Inside his mecha, Ken shuddered, pure fear coursing through his body.
_“You don’t think….I mean, here?”  _ Ken whispered into his comm.


----------



## ledded (Apr 12, 2005)

Farkin'-A man, good start.  I am intruiged and already holding tight to my seat.  I love a good sci-fi flick, especially one that starts with everybody about to point something big and boom-ish at everybody else .


----------



## kroh (Apr 12, 2005)

*Nice*

Looks like we have the makings of a winner!  

I better get in my mecha and head on over...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Talk to you soon...
Walt


----------



## arwink (Apr 13, 2005)

Coolness.

I've been wanting to see a good example of D20 Future in action.


----------



## Peterson (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow.

I didn't think...

You guys like it?  

Huh.

More updates in the cooker.

Peterson


----------



## Peterson (Apr 13, 2005)

_“Scramble all Aerial Interceptors.  Engage that shuttle at will.  I say again, scramble all Aerial Interceptors, engage shuttle at will.”_  Gordy’s voice came over the comm yet again, with even more desperation in his voice.  _“CSI F.IS.T. –3 and –4, terminate your patrol and head to Flatstone with all possible speed.”_
Ken grimaced when he heard that, and he could only guess at the ugly faces Fayne was making inside her mecha.  Still, he had his orders, and orders are given to be followed.  Ken briefly flashed back to his childhood, growing up in a CSI Gene-Spliced facility, being trained to do what he does now, trained along side other Flexes – including Fayne.  He whispered the First Rule to himself, _“Do what is ordered, without question, without hesitation.”_  The sound of his own voice brought him out of the light trance, and quickly checked his situation.  He was already moving full speed towards Flatstone, with Fayne just a few steps behind him.  Ken smiled to himself.  _Remember your training.  Everything else comes naturally._


_“Uh, we’ve got company coming!”_  Javin hollered from the cockpit.  _“Everyone find something to hold on to, this boat don’t have any guns and it’s going to get rough.”_
Kaden, the Vic’Tarian, merely rolled his eyes and looked at Liz, who shrugged her shoulders in response and braced herself against the hull.  Koveris hissed slightly, but hunkered down as well.  Only Fenis looked worried, but held his tongue.
_“They’ll be on us inside of two minutes – a good minute and a half before we hit the LZ.  Suggestions ma’am?”  _ Javin called from the cockpit.
_“Yeah, fly faster”_ came the response.


*Planet-side.....* 

A black-gloved hand reached forward and pushed a few buttons on the keyboard.  The video display adjusted its viewpoint to trail behind the insertion shuttle, while a smaller window popped open in the right-hand corner, displaying the fast freighter, CSI Cargo Run 3-45.
_“They seem to have no interest in the cargo.” _ The first one said to the other, as they both turned to face each other.
_“Hmm.  Yes.  Perhaps, they don’t know about the cargo.”_  The other responded, making more of a statement than posing a question.
_“Interesting”_ was the first one’s monotone reply.
_“Indeed”_ the other one agreed, as they both turned their attention to the video display.


----------



## kroh (Apr 13, 2005)

I can't believe ya gonna keep us hangin like that ....


----------



## Buddha the DM (Apr 13, 2005)

Must have more.


----------



## ledded (Apr 13, 2005)

Peterson said:
			
		

> _“They’ll be on us inside of two minutes – a good minute and a half before we hit the LZ. Suggestions ma’am?” _Javin called from the cockpit.
> _“Yeah, fly faster”_ came the response.




See, this is the part where I would have been unable to resist the urge to write, instead of "Yeah, fly faster", the phrase "I dunno, fly casual".  But then I'm a big ol' geek that way .

NICE cliffhanger at the end there, bud.  Very juicy and leaves us poor slobs droolin' for more.  Keep up the good work.

Man, I am sooooo getting excited about our groups upcoming d20 Future campaign.  Maybe I can convince OldDrewId to do a collaborative SH with me on it  .   Though looking at yours, we'd have our work cut out for us  .  I've been waiting for a really meaty d20 Future Story Hour for some time now, and it looks like one just hit the shelves.


----------



## Peterson (Apr 13, 2005)

ledded said:
			
		

> See, this is the part where I would have been unable to resist the urge to write, instead of "Yeah, fly faster", the phrase "I dunno, fly casual".  But then I'm a big ol' geek that way .
> 
> NICE cliffhanger at the end there, bud.  Very juicy and leaves us poor slobs droolin' for more.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> Man, I am sooooo getting excited about our groups upcoming d20 Future campaign.  Maybe I can convince OldDrewId to do a collaborative SH with me on it  .   Though looking at yours, we'd have our work cut out for us  .  I've been waiting for a really meaty d20 Future Story Hour for some time now, and it looks like one just hit the shelves.




Sure....stroke my ego.  Okay, fine, I'll post some more in a moment.

Oh, and I also had to fight the "Fly casual" line myself.  But then, I'm also a big ol' geek that way  

Don't worry - more quotable quotes should be showing up in the next segment, and then - it gets hairy.

Oh!  And I _so_ want a "Medallions Group D20 Future SH".  Where do I send the bribe...er, bonus checks to?

Peterson


----------



## Peterson (Apr 13, 2005)

*Here it is (longish one)*

_Did I jettison something?_  Dane wondered to herself as she finished the pre-landing checklist.  She had managed to straighten the ship out, and was now on a fairly soft approach to the landing pad.  Her sensors did detect a small, ship-like object rocket away from the cargo area, but her alarm panel hasn’t indicated any open airlock or hull breach.  _It’s almost as if something was attached to the outside of the ship_, Dane thought to herself.  _Hope it didn’t damage anything._

The tiny insertion shuttle rocked violently as another barrage of gunfire racked the ship, yet did very little in the way of damage.
_“Damn, those things are annoying.  What the hell are they, bro?” _   Fenis called from the back.
_“Little busy.  Ask later”_ came the reply.  Koveris grinned slightly, all four hands grasping the seats adjacent to him for stability, his claws digging deep into the upholstery.  After a few seconds, Kaden leaned forward, towards Fenis, and whispered, _“It is later, you know.”  _ Fenis broke into a wide smile.
_“Oh Javin?” _ he called forward with a sing-song voice.
_“What?” _ came back the not-so-happy reply.
_“What the hell are those annoying things?”_
_“Damn suits of flying power armor with big-arse machine guns that are slowly, but efficiently, chipping away our armor, and will cause us to crash UNLESS YOU SHUT YOUR PIE-HOLE AND LET ME FLY THIS DAMN THING!  Okay?” _  Javin was not amused.
_“Sure.  Why didn’t you just say you were busy?”_
Javin’s reply was a barrel-roll, tossing the entire team about, and causing more than a few curses.

_“CSI Cargo Run 3-45, please power down your ship completely and stand by to be boarded.” _   Gordon’s voice was noticeably calmer now.  Dane merely shook her head in frustration.  _Why wouldn’t they believe that it’s really me?_  She thought to herself, _They think I had something to do with that other craft too._  Dane did as she was asked, and then secured her firearm in the cockpit lockbox.  She grimaced as she did this, thinking _Yeah, really don’t need them wondering why I’m armed…._

Gordon was reasonably relaxed by this time, his feet propped up on the desk as per usual, and a double-shot espresso in hand.  _These 16-hour shifts were murder_, he thought as he took a sip.  The interlopers were a good twenty miles away and fading fast, the aerial interceptors having them on the run.  Within moments, Gordon was fast asleep, his espresso forming a mud-brown puddle on the floor below him.

_“How much futher?”_  Fenis yelled up to the cockpit for the third time in twelve seconds, as yet another burst of autofire slammed into the little ship.  Fenis was getting sick of being a large, metallic target, and was itching to deal some payback.  He patted his assault rifle fondly, images of full-auto retaliation playing out in his mind.  Koveris growled low and dug his claws in deeper as another burst rattled the shuttle.
_“Everyone, brace yourself!  Ground impact in less than eight seconds and it’s not going to be the gentlest landing.”_   Jovin called out, as he begin engaging reverse thrusters, shaking the vehicle even more than the near-constant barrage of gunfire had.  Kaden extended a long arm forward, resting his hand on the level to lower the exit ramp.  _We need to do this, and fast._

_“Gorram it, that ship is fast.”  _ Ken hollered over his comm to Fayne. _ “We’re going to have to step up the pace.”_  Fayne murmured her agreement, fiddling with her Warpath rifle as she ran, adjusting the weapon’s sighting mechanism to target smaller targets.  She doubted very much that these invaders had power armor, let alone mecha of their own.




The ship’s impact with the hard, barren ground hadn’t been as bad as Kaden was expecting, but neither was it as gentle as it could have been.  Still, he was alive, and that was a good thing.  _Well, still alive at the moment_, he thought to himself as he hazarded another look around the ship’s exterior and out at the dust-ball planet they landed on.
A few, hastily-constructed buildings dotted the nearby landscape around the ship.  A lone miner with a slow-charge laser pistol strapped to his hip stared dumb-founded at the ship that just landed in his backyard.  Everywhere Kaden looked, there was no green, no plants of any color, no color at all for that matter.  Just the same, red-orange that seemed to dust everything.  _Geh_, he thought, _I hope this doesn’t stain my wings._
With a primal growl from Koveris and a warcry from Fenis, the two Mycabri exited the ship, intent on securing the area.  Koveris bypassed the stunned human, heading straight for a vantage point of the target building.  Fenis, on the other hand, ran straight up to the human and demanded that he surrender.
Kaden glanced back at Liz with another raised eyebrow.  She merely flashed her fangs at him and drew her sidearm – a beautifully handcrafted Grayhawk.  Kaden took a brief moment to admire the instrument of death, knowing it was his species’ technology and the Mycabri tenacity that made it such a prime tool to possess.
The sound of Fenis’ assault rifle firing quickly brought Kaden back to the present.  He mentally chided himself for losing focus. _ Never going to make Seraph if you keep doing that_, he thought to himself as he quickly brought his own sidearm up to play.  Quickly scanning the area, his sharp eyes immediately caught sight of Fenis’ target – the two aerial interceptors that had been harassing them, coming in fast.

Dane sighed once again, as the corporate thug checked her ident-card and then looked to her again.  _Yeah_, she thought as he checked for a fifth time, _it’s a bad picture, I know_.
_“Huh.  Bad pic, ain’t it?”  _ the very large, and slightly intimidating, Brute said to her as he handed back the ident-card.
_“Really?  I didn’t think so.”  _ Dane replied innocently, batting her eyelashes at the Gene-Spliced in front of her.  The heavily muscled guard stammered for a moment, as he shifted his weight from one foot to the other, avoiding the pilot’s gaze.
_“Uh, well, I guess you check out, er, well, mostly.  I mean, that is your picture, and, well…” _ the Brute's voice trailed off as his brain stopped sending information to his mouth.
_“Relax.  I’ve done this route for the past two years, and Gordon can vouch for me personally.  Can I go get a cup of coffee now?”_  Dane asked.  The Brute merely nodded his head and stepped aside, allowing Dane to pass.

Kaden dove to the side, using the deceased miner’s corpse for cover, as the aerial interceptors strafed his general area for a second time, kicking the red-orange dirt into the air.  _Frag, they’re getting closer_, Kaden thought to himself as he hauled himself to his feet and glanced a look to the rest of the team.  Fenis was leaning out from behind the minimal cover offered by the building’s awning and firing his assault rifle wildly, killing nothing but air molecules, as the two aerial interceptors rocketed out of range.
Koveris was taking up position a good thirty feet from the target building’s entrance, and Liz was just about to breach that with a running shoulder to the plastic door.  Kaden allowed himself a slight smile.  _This is going to be quick and…_  Kaden’s smile turned to a slight frown as he saw Liz skid to a stop and look to the east.  As he turned his own gaze that way, he felt the ground tremble slightly.
_“Oh hell no….”_


*Artwork submitted by the immensely talented Walt "kroh" Robillard, premier artist for Sleep Dep Creations.  Thanks Walt!*


----------



## Peterson (Apr 14, 2005)

Ken checked his sensors once more as he maneuvered his mecha around the building.  The sensors confirmed nine life signs; four outside and another five in a nearby building.  _Almost even odds_, Ken thought to himself as he activated the battery on his chaingun.  He smiled in appreciation as he noticed Fayne’s chaingun already rotating at full speed.
_“Looks like we get to go play with the natives”_ Fayne called over her comm, indicating the gray and blue skinned aliens before them.  Ken could easily hear the relief in her voice, and he had to agree with the feeling.  _Still_, he thought, _I do wonder what a Kin’Kho-tae looks like – if they even exist._

The three Mycabri all felt the ground tremble before the Vic'Tarian, their natural tremorsense giving them the edge.  Almost as one, they immediately looked to the east, as their predator instincts shot a single thought through their nervous systems: _Prey_.

Fenis wheeled his assault rifle around and fired a hasty burst at the approaching mechas, missing horribly.  He frowned slightly as he stepped out from behind cover, attempting to find a more advantageous firing position.

Koveris released a low growl of joy, as the muscles in his fingers pushed his deadly claws forward, releasing them from their fleshy sheaths.  He moved a few feet east, his entire body tensing to charge, should the order to engage be given.

Liz skidded to a stop a mere twenty feet from the target building, her mind blazing with the changing tactical situation.  Noting the position of her teammates, Liz decided to secure the target first, letting the others deal with the approaching mechas.  _All they gotta do is distract them for another thirty seconds_, she thought to herself as she surged ahead towards the building.

Kaden took stock of the situation and decided that diplomacy might be the best course to take.  Dropping his firearm to his side, he approached slowly and in what he hoped was a non-threatening manner.

Dane walked down the dirt-packed street, towards the Dusty Rhoade Cafe Bar & Grill Family Diner, the only place in town to get a decent cup of coffee.  As she walked through the red-tinted glass doors, she noticed that it wasn’t very busy.  _Normally got more people to talk to, this time of day_, she thought as she grabbed a stool at the bar.  An over-weight waitress ignored her for the first five minutes before finally asking what she needed.
_“Coffee, and the news” _ came Dane’s reply.
_“Ain’t much to tell, for true.  Native attacks have been on the rise, and its been said that there is some sort of fuss in Flatstone.  Want that black or with pro-cream?”  _ the waitress said from around her cigarette.
_“Black, unless you got a shipment of sugar in?” _  Dane asked hopefully.  The waitress merely snorted and poured a helping of thick, dark sludge into a chipped mug that said Collective’s Greatest Fat-, the rest of the wording worn completely off.
_“Geh,” _ Dane mutters to herself as she gulps down the rapidly cooling protein-substitute coffee, _“Why can’t there ever be sugar?”_


----------



## kroh (Apr 15, 2005)

That is why I drink mine black...can't stand the dissapointment of no sugar. 

Something tells me this is story is about to get GrEaSeY!


----------



## Peterson (Apr 15, 2005)

A black-gloved hand reached forward and grasped Gordon by the back of the neck.  The young controller woke suddenly, his eyes darting back and forth in surprise and fear.  The black-gloved hand tightened and Gordon’s eyes rolled back into his head.
_“Satellite oh-oh-four has been activated and will be in position in thirty seconds”_ the other said to the first one.  The first one, with his hand firmly on Gordon’s neck, merely nodded.  Gordon nodded likewise, only the whites of his eyes showing.
A deep and complete silence hung in the small room as the trio waited patiently for the satellite to settle into its new orbit.
A mere thirty seconds later, Gordon’s monitor flared to life, providing a digital image of Flatstone’s outskirts, a small mining community.  The other reached forward and tapped a small metallic object appearing in the northwestern corner, the image zooming in to bring the small insertion shuttle into focus.   
_“There’s the ship.  Computer, scan three hundred yard radius and show lifeforms.” _ The other ordered the rather simple AI.  The computer quickly did so, outlining four individuals outside a few ramshackle buildings, along with two nearby mecha.  _“It seems as if the Vic’Tarian is opening negotiations.”_
The first one turned his head slowly to face the other.  Still sitting in the computer chair, Gordon likewise turned his head slowly to face the other, the whites of his eyes staring off into the distance.  _“Indeed”_ the first one said flatly.
_“Indeed”_ Gordon echoed, his tone matching the first one’s perfectly.  On the monitor, CSI FIST Mecha -03 and -04 leveled their weapons at the various natives before them.


----------



## Peterson (Apr 19, 2005)

*Just one for the artwork*

I just wanted to place the artwork attachment here as well, just so you all can see the detail that Walt put into this.

Keep reading, as I'm sure more artwork will pop up here and there.


Peterson


----------



## kroh (Apr 19, 2005)

Peterson said:
			
		

> I just wanted to place the artwork attachment here as well, just so you all can see the detail that Walt put into this.
> 
> Keep reading, as I'm sure more artwork will pop up here and there.
> 
> ...




You keep this up and I won't be able to get my ego through the door...

Regards,
Walt


----------



## ragboy (Apr 25, 2005)

More. Now. Please.


----------



## Peterson (Apr 29, 2005)

Update coming.

Got sick, got better, got sicker, almost breaking even now.

Sorry.

Peterson


----------



## Peterson (Apr 30, 2005)

_This isn't going well_, Kaden thought to himself as he stared up at the large mecha in front of him.  
_"Look, just call your commander and check it out.  He wants us here.  Hell, he asked us to come."_  The Vic'Tarian said as he stalled for time.  It wasn't as though he was lying…completely.  The Town Foreman had requested asylum with the Mycab Sector Government.  _Not like that was going to be received any better by CSI….._

_This isn't going well_, Liz thought to herself as she stared at the family of five in front of her.  The Town Foreman – a lanky, bearded fellow with a bad left leg – stood near his young wife and three children, over-packed suitcases on the floor by their legs.  
_“Look," _ Liz said with forced patience, _"The deal was for just you.  Only you. We only have room for you."_  The Town Foreman just shook his head in disagreement, his hand intertwined with that of his soul mate's.
_"We all go or you came for nothing."_ The Flatstone resident said flatly.
_"Son of a Rayne." _ Liz swore loudly, quickly weighing options against duty.  _"Fine.  If they don't keep up," _  Liz said, gesturing to the children, _"It's your fault."_  The lanky human merely nodded his acceptance, and almost as one, they moved towards the door – and to freedom.

Ken was having trouble believing the blue-skinned, white-winged native in front of him.  _“Controller, we have a non-hostile situation here.  Please advise.”  _ Ken keyed his comm, unsure how to actually explain this situation.  He glanced over to Fayne, noticed her getting into a good tactical position, her chaingun still aimed at the Mycabri that shot at her.
_“Stand by, -03.  Checking with Security.”_  Gordy’s voice sounded hollow.
_“Copy.  -03 and -04, standing by.” _ Ken confirmed, grimacing as he imagined the look Fayne was giving him from inside her mecha.

Liz glanced out the door’s viewport again, amazed that the two corporate mechas were merely standing at the ready.  She hated to force conflict, but she was worried that the Corporation’s Security Team was merely stalling until more forces could be brought to bear.  Looking back at the five humans behind her solved her problem.  Two mecha and two Aerial Interceptors would be tough, but doable.  Any more, especially in the way of heavy hitters like power armor and mechas, and they wouldn’t have a chance.
_“When I tell you to, you run, and hard.” _  Liz said, waiting for acknowledgement from each of them.  Once all five had nodded, Liz threw open the door and yelled, _“Run to the ship!”_


----------



## Peterson (Apr 30, 2005)

_“Interesting.  They came for the Town Foreman and his family.”_  The other said to his companion.
_“No.  They came for just the Town Foreman.”_  The first one said, as his finger tapped the monitor’s screen where the little insertion shuttle had landed.  
_“No.  They came for just the Town Foreman.”_  Gordon echoed hollowly, his finger tapping the air in front of him.
_“Indeed.” _  The other said to his companion, then reached up to cup his left ear, his earpiece transmitting new information.  The first one – and Gordon – likewise imitated him.  After a brief moment, the trio looked at each other and nodded.
_“The natives should do.  Shall we test them first?” _  the first one said to the other.
_“The natives should do.  Shall we test them first?” _  Gordon echoed.
_“Indeed.”_


----------



## Peterson (Apr 30, 2005)

Ken’s motion sensors blared to life a few seconds before his comm.  He jerked his head to the direction of a nearby house, where five humans and a female Mycabri broke from it’s cover at a fast pace.
_“CSI FIST -03 and -04, engage natives at will.  Eliminate the Town Foreman and his family.  His wife has set explosives in the mine.  They are terrorists.  Eliminate them.”_  Gordy's flat, hollow voice came over the comm.  Fayne must have anticipated Security’s decision, because the transmission barely finished when she opened up fire with her chaingun, kicking up dust around the Mycabri with an assault rifle, barely missing him as he dodged to the left.  Ken lowered his Warpath rifle as he directed his attention back to the Vic’Tarian in front of him, who was no longer there….

Kaden caught sight of the Foreman’s door opening out of the corner of his eye.  Without thinking, he threw himself to the side, rolling back behind the cover of another building.  Keying his comm as he rolled to his knees, he ordered the pilot to get ready for a fast liftoff.  The pilot’s reply was lost as the second mecha’s chaingun roared to life, followed by the muffled growl of the approaching Aerial Interceptors.  _Oh, it’s going to get fun now…_

Koveris likewise knew it all was about to hit the fan as he caught sight of the opening door.  He growled his satisfaction, and charged the mecha in front of him, the one marked with an  -03.  Within seconds, he had covered the ground between them, and launched himself into the air, two of his claws scratching the mecha’s armor as he used the mecha’s rifle to swing himself into the air and onto it’s back.

Fenis swore under his breath as he rolled into a kneeling-shooter position.  He let loose another burst at the mecha, this time scoring a hit.  He grimaced as the bullets ricocheted off the dense armor plating, barely scratching the paint job.  _Need to find cover…._

Ken heard Fayne laughing over their comm as she used her Warpath Rifle to blast away the cover her target had just dove to, exposing him to her deadly weaponry.  Ken had his own problems though, as he tried to shrug the native off his back, without luck.  He could hear the four-armed Mycabri scratching his claws into his suit’s back, but knew the armor would be too dense to worry.  Ken scanned the area as he maneuvered to dislodge the pesky native, and saw the five humans – lead by the female Mycabri – run around a nearby building.

Javin groaned again in the cockpit, as the grounded ship was once again racked with chaingun fire from the strafing Aerial Interceptors.  _Come on guys, come on…._

Kaden brought his sidearm up to bear, and fired off a quick shot at a passing Aerial Interceptor, nailing it dead-on.  Unfortunately, the bullet merely ricocheted off the power armor.  _“Son of a….Oh HELL!”  _  Kaden shouted as he realized that he managed to gain the operator’s attention as the Aerial Interceptor adjusted its course.  

Liz skidded to stop and turned around to yell at the humans running behind her.  _“Down!”  _ Liz had noticed the two Aerial Interceptors adjust their course; they were flying at high speed toward her and the humans.  Liz took her own advice and threw herself to the ground, hoping the humans would follow suit.  

The five humans – two adults, a female and a nearly-crippled male, and three children, all under the age of 15 – dove to the ground barely in time, as the Aerial Interceptors’ chainguns thundered above them, slamming hundreds of bullets into the ground around them.

Meanwhile...
Dane slipped at her second refill, desperate to find someone to talk to, and wondering if her precious, company-owned ship was damaged in any way.


----------



## Peterson (May 7, 2005)

Liz picked herself off the ground, pausing for a moment to brush the red dirt from her clothing.  She glanced back towards the Town Foreman and gasped.

Kaden fired off another round at the Aerial Interceptor, grinning when he saw the shot impact.  He knew that one had to have damaged the flying power armor.  Hearing a soft sobbing, he glanced towards the humans and gasped.  Kaden looked to Liz, mainly to assure himself that she was still alive, and caught her glance.  He titled his head slightly to the left – in the direction of the mother and two children – and received a curt nod from her, confirming what he expected.

The Town Foreman laid face-down in the dirt, his blood barely staining the already red-colored ground below him.  Massive bullet holes had ripped large chunks from his body, and through them, one could see his eldest child of fourteen years pinned underneath the dead weight of his father.  Through all the blood, it was difficult to see if the young girl was still alive.

The mother and two remaining children laid on the ground a few feet away, all three of them crying in fear and totally unaware of the death that lay just outside reach.

Koveris tried to dig his claws into the large mecha he had climbed upon, and roared in frustration when he was unable to do so.  Suddenly, the mecha’s left arm reached back and grabbed hold of the four-armed Mycabri – and Koveris found himself staring down the rotating barrels of a huge chaingun, less than a foot away.  Even shooting blind, there was little chance the mecha’s operator could miss…

Fenis looked about in a slight panic – his cover had just been blown apart by a massive explosive round from the CSI FIST-04’s Warpath Recoilless Rifle.  Unable to find much cover, Fenis ran at top speed into the insertion shuttle, hoping that the small cargo bay would provide much-needed cover.

Liz jogged over to the downed human male, hoping against logic that he still had some life signs.  Without pausing, she snatched the Town Foreman and tossed him over a shoulder, continuing on her way at all possible speed towards the waiting shuttle.

Kaden moved towards the closest human – the mother – helping the woman to her feet and told her to run without looking back.  She did as she was told, her head down and legs pumping with desperation.  Kaden watched her go for the briefest of moments before turning his attention to the whimpering children, still lying in a fetal position.  Kaden gently reached down and lifted both of the young humans onto their feet.  He turned to make his way into a nearby building, hoping to find some sort of protection for the children.

Ken caught sight of the running human female – the one who planted the explosives in the mine.  Gordy’s words came flooding back into his memory.  _“Eliminate the Town Foreman and his family. His wife has set explosives in the mine. They are terrorists. Eliminate them.”  _ Ken attempted to yank the native off his back without success, before deciding to target the fleeing woman.  Ken lowered his Warpath rifle, took aim, and pulled the trigger.

Ken’s teammate, Fayne, was getting sick of this hide-n-seek game the native was playing with her.  Glancing around, she caught sight of the female Mycabri running towards the waiting insertion shuttle, the Town Foreman draped over her shoulder.  Fayne grinned and began pursuing, her path taking the mecha operator past the blue-skinned Vic’Tarian herding the human children into a nearby building.  A good twenty feet ahead of her, Fayne noticed the now-conscious fourteen-year-old human female begin to stir on the ground.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (May 7, 2005)

Nice work Peterson, 

one hell of a pacy read as so far. 

To be honest, I'm thrilled at what is going on, but have _very_ little grasp of who is what, and how much damage a Warpath should be doing. I've never played d20 modern (though always wanted to... how gloriously sad), but it is a testament to your style that I'm not lost, despite the barrage of "x-03's" this, and "Mycabrian death sting" that.

Write more! Write fast! You've single-handedly added a genre to my reading list. Oh, and keep the artwork coming.

p.s. please don't explain anything for me - the feeling of ignorance is seductive.

Spider.


----------



## Peterson (May 8, 2005)

Spider_Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Nice work Peterson,
> 
> one hell of a pacy read as so far.
> 
> ...




Wow.  Thanks for the interest and positive feedback.  
For any of you out there that are curious - or if Spider (and you have no idea how ironic that is) feels a desire to learn more - you can always click on the MSRD (or buy a copy of D20 Future) for stats on some of the technology.

As for the rest of it, well....you'll just have to wait until I send it to the publishers.


Working on the final update until we play again (stupid life keeps interrupting!),

Peterson


----------



## ledded (May 9, 2005)

Just read the latest update, and in the words of Peter from the newly-ressurected Family Guy...


Freakin' Sweet!

Nice work man.


----------



## genshou (May 11, 2005)

ledded said:
			
		

> Just read the latest update, and in the words of Peter from the newly-ressurected Family Guy...
> 
> 
> Freakin' Sweet!
> ...




Indeed.  I have not yet been given the chance to play d20 Future (though I've read the rulebook cover to cover), but I'm very interested in this story from strictly a story perspective.

Just out of curiosity, though... how big are the mecha piloted by Ken and Fayne?  I mean, there's a pretty big difference between a Large mecha and a Colossal mecha...


----------



## Peterson (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the interest.

The Mecha are Large-sized, only ten feet in height - I'm not a big fan of the really tall mecha, especially on the ground, so the players know that if they see a Huge - or bigger - mecha, it means *pain*.  Heh.

Peterson


----------



## genshou (May 12, 2005)

Peterson said:
			
		

> Thanks for the interest.
> 
> The Mecha are Large-sized, only ten feet in height - I'm not a big fan of the really tall mecha, especially on the ground, so the players know that if they see a Huge - or bigger - mecha, it means *pain*.  Heh.
> 
> Peterson




Yes... very much so.  Aside from Mobile Suit Gundam SEED (which is just cool on so many levels), I'm not a fan of the "giant robot manga/anime" craze.  It's nice to see a smaller mecha for once (the biggest I've ever used would be considered Huge in d20 Future rules).  Oh, and just for the sake of my ever-pervasive curiosity, what Progress Level did you use as a base for the tech level in the campaign?


----------



## Peterson (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not the biggest fan of anime either - I like some, but that's neither here nor there.

As for the PL - well, it really depends on multiple factors.  What section of "space" you're from, what species you are, who you work for, etc.

For example, the humans - on average - have a much higher PL than the Mycabri or Vic'Tarians.  However, life on the Frontier (which is where this little storyhour starts), the technology level is a good deal lower than that in the Heartworlds.

Additionally, each species has a "niche", something that only they can produce or use or whatever.  We should see these examples become clear throughout the storyhour - as well as in the Setting pdf (<----shameless pimp!).

Oh, and to Spider - if items like this is releasing too much information, I would be happy to put in "spoiler" tags and/or link them into a document.  Otherwise, enjoy!

Peterson


----------



## genshou (May 15, 2005)

Peterson said:
			
		

> As for the PL - well, it really depends on multiple factors.  What section of "space" you're from, what species you are, who you work for, etc.
> 
> For example, the humans - on average - have a much higher PL than the Mycabri or Vic'Tarians.  However, life on the Frontier (which is where this little storyhour starts), the technology level is a good deal lower than that in the Heartworlds.
> 
> Additionally, each species has a "niche", something that only they can produce or use or whatever.  We should see these examples become clear throughout the storyhour - as well as in the Setting pdf (<----shameless pimp!).




Hmm... awfully cryptic.  I guess I'll just have to pay attention to what technologies show up in the updates to figure things out.  Make sure you include names of technologies occasionally for me to look up (using spoiler tags to hide them from your players if necessary, a good idea for Story Hours I must say).

Can't wait to see the update.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Peterson (May 19, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> Hmm... awfully cryptic.




Sorry, genshou, didn't mean for it to be cryptic.

Let's see if I can't explain some of this.  First off, please remember that I'm not the biggest fan of PL.

Um, anyone know how to do Spoiler Tags?    

Peterson


----------



## genshou (May 24, 2005)

Peterson said:
			
		

> Um, anyone know how to do Spoiler Tags?




That would be the [ sblock ] vB code.  For example:

[sblock]If you can read this, you've successfully disabled the spoiler tag.[/sblock]


----------



## genshou (May 24, 2005)

Peterson said:
			
		

> Sorry, genshou, didn't mean for it to be cryptic.
> 
> Let's see if I can't explain some of this.  First off, please remember that I'm not the biggest fan of PL.



I find PL to be very useful as a general tool rather than a hard-and-fast limitation.  The tech level in the campaign I am planning is based on it for the most part.  The humans in the campaign setting are PL 6, but you can find some PL 7 technology in certain areas.  For example, the United Earth Protectorate focuses on starship design, projectile weapons (and missiles, to some extent), and armor plating, so you are most likely to find a deflective- or neutronite-plated assault fighter, strike cruiser, or dreadnought in their fleets (all as experimental vessels developed over the course of the campaign, of course).  Meanwhile, the Saturn Rebellion is the best place to find PL 7 missile technology, the Centaurian Empire is the best place to find PL 7 energy weapons and advanced medicine, the Democratic Republic of Rigel is the best place to find various high-tech objects (especially communications and sensor equipment), and the pirates are good for just about anything, provided it's available on the black market at any given time.

Meanwhile, most of the border worlds only have PL 6 technology up to the point necessary for survival on their planets, forced to rely on the outdated PL 5 technology for the most part.  The United Earth Protectorate obviously comes out the winner overall (especially where space navy is concerned), which makes sense since they control all the "oldest" human planets in the galaxy.

Is that kind of what the galaxy is like in this story hour?  Or am I just confused (wouldn't be the first time)?

P.S.  Can't wait to read the next update *nudge*


----------



## kroh (May 27, 2005)

I second your nudge...

DO we have a third???


----------



## Peterson (May 27, 2005)

Okay, I'll get on it.  However, a few points.  First, this being a holiday weekend, I'm not sure I can get any updates done until next Thursday or so.  Second, we've only played once, and that was over a month ago, so this storyhour is almost complete (at least, it will be once I toss up an update or three).  It will pick up again once real life settles down and we can start playig again.  Finally, I'll address the PL in another post sometime this weekend.

Thanks for the interest.

Peterson


----------



## Peterson (May 29, 2005)

Okay here is the post on the PL of the Mycab Sector - hidden via spolier links.  (Thanks genshou).

The Collective

[sblock] The Collective's Progress Level can best be determined as a "solid PL 6" wiith a few cutting edge PL 7 examples.  For example, the Collective have Slow-Charge Lasers which have a rate of fire equal to single (aka - they can only fire once per round, regardless of feats and base attack bonus), yet their medical technologies are top of the line.  They have genetic engineering - as evidenced by the Flexes, Ken and Fayne (_Modernized, Issue #3_ will feature the Gene-Spliced), nanobots, even Biocort (see D20 Future on that item).  They regularly make use of Mecha and Power Armor, and have FTL space travel (non-realistic, cause this is more a Space Opera than Hard Sci Fi).[/sblock]

The Frontier

[sblock] The Frontier can be considered the battleground between the "natives" and the Collective.  Progress Level here is best called "Mixed Bag" because there is everything from PL 4 to PL 6 found on these "backwater" planets.  For example, in one city on the planet of Sorrow, you might find hover vehicles, high-tech hospitals, and relatively easy living.  Yet, on the other side of the planet, people may be plowing farm fields with a Dael (a beast of burden, native on Sorrow) or driving gas-powered motorcycles and toting firearms. [/sblock]

The Commerce Alliance

[sblock] You haven't read about the Commerce Alliance as of yet, but you will soon enough.  They are only slightly behind the Collective in terms of PL, but they focus more on transportation than the medical field. [/sblock]

The Vic'Tarian

[sblock] The blue-skinned, white-winged giants have a "high PL 5" with their starship technology being a "solid PL 6".  This race is considered the greatest pilots of the 'verse, as well as some of the best starship designers/builders.  They also pride themselves on their firearm technology. [/sblock]

The Mycabri

[sblock] The gray-skinned Mycabri have a "high PL 5" as well.  This race really relies on the others to invent new technologies and the such, sort of like a parasite feeds off a host.  They use Vic'Tarian-designed firearms and starships for example.  However, the Mycabri are rather inventive when it comes to "modifying" current technology into equipment used for war. [/sblock]


I truly hope this sums up the PL for you readers - if you have any questions, you can always ask here, or via my email SleepDepCreations (at) gmail (dot) com.  Just do me a favor and title the subject line "_Border Wars_" and *include the gist of your question * in the subject line as well.  That way, if it ends up in the spam folder, I can quickly find it.

Thanks for the continued interest.

Peterson


----------



## Roudi (May 29, 2005)

Peterson said:
			
		

> _Modernized, Issue #3_ will feature the Gene-Spliced



That's right.  MODERNIZED Issue #3 isn't finished yet, but hopefully it will be soon.  Peterson's Gene-Spliced article is great (even comes with art courtesy of kroh!) and should add some fun variation to your d20 Future game.  Also, it should take you a few steps closer to playing a game in the Mycab Sector.  

Getting Issue #3 done as soon as I can... Pterson, keep up the excellent Story Hour work.


----------



## Peterson (May 30, 2005)

Roudi said:
			
		

> Also, it should take you a few steps closer to playing a game in the Mycab Sector.




Seriously, why would anyone want to play a game in the Mycab Sector?  

Peterson


----------



## ragboy (Jul 11, 2005)

Um... bump.. More please.


----------



## kroh (Jul 11, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Um... bump.. More please.





I second that motion...can we have a third?


----------



## genshou (Jul 12, 2005)

kroh said:
			
		

> I second that motion...can we have a third?



Most definitely!

Hey Peterson, you've reached page 2.  Congratulations!  Now update.


----------



## ledded (Jul 12, 2005)

kroh said:
			
		

> I second that motion...can we have a third?




Hear hear!  Let us have that update, man.


----------



## Peterson (Jul 15, 2005)

Liz's footsteps echoed slightly in the small cargo bay, which caused Fenis to panic slightly, his grasp on the assault rifle tightening as he pivoted towards the sound. Fenis breathed a sigh of relief, his posture relaxing slightly as he nodded towards the still-bleeding Town
Foreman. _"Looks like we got our guy."_

Koveris caught sight of the mecha's Warpath Rifle adjusting as if tracking a target, and grinned. With a dramatic flip, the Mycabri pushed off the large mecha, taking advantage of the pilot's momentary distraction to escape the rapidly spinning barrels of the chain gun.
Upon landing, Koveris took off at a loping run around the back of a nearby building, towards the shuttle.

The female Human - mother to the three children and wife of the Town Foreman - was making good time, running at full tilt towards the safety of the tiny insertion shuttle. It happened during mid-step.

Kaden felt the ground tremble and glanced over his shoulder. A large mecha - the one with -04 stenciled on it - was gaining rapidly on him and the two children he carried. Seeing few options available, the Vic'Tarian ducked into the nearest building for safety. He breathed a
sigh of relief when the mecha continued on, but his relief was short-lived.  Despite having the human children protected under his arms, Kaden gasped loudly when it happened.

With a sickening squish, Fayne’s mecha stepped down heavily onto the crawling teenage girl, her legs mangled from the Aerial Interceptor’s indiscriminate autofire.   Fayne smiled gleefully as she lifted the mecha’s foot off the crushed human, the audio sensors picking up faints murmurs of pain and the whistling sound of a broken rib through a lung.  Fayne knew before she had even lifted the foot that the young colonist was dying, but the sounds coming through the audio enhanced the feeling of power.  Suddenly, Fayne’s audio sensors cut out, automatically muffling the normally ear-splitting roar of a Warpath rifle being discharged nearby.

The mother’s torso exploded outward in a fountain of red as the Warpath’s round tore through the fragile human’s chest cavity, painting the nearby shuttle’s hull with gore.  She had been one step from it, her hand outreached, fingertips just touching the sanctuary of the natives’ ship when Ken pulled the trigger on his Warpath rifle.  Strangely, her death shocked him, though he had killed before.  Something about this death though struck him as odd, almost unnatural.  Ken quickly checked his sensors, noticing for the first time that the four-armed Mycabri had vacated the mecha.  The sensors quickly located Fayne’s nanobeacon however, and - looking for comfort - Ken moved in her direction.  He was unprepared for what he was to see next.

Kaden quickly shielded the children’s line of sight with his wings, as he twisted deeper into the building.  He couldn’t believe anything could mercilessly kill a young’un like that.  There was little doubt that it was an accident.  _She purposefully held her foot above the struggling child’s body for a full second, before slamming it down with such finality,_ Kaden thought to himself, his stomach lurching in disgust, _and they call us savages._  He shook his head, attempting to clear the image from his mind.  He still had work to do.

Liz heard the shot that killed the Town Foreman’s wife, but didn’t see the result.  She knew the result though, and knew the same would befall her team if she didn’t get things back under control.  She gently laid down the Town Foreman, realizing suddenly that he was deceased.  _“Felgato”_, she swore loudly, _“Kado shan.”_  Liz took a moment to activate the team’s comms and when she spoke, it was a tone of disappointment and urgency.  _“Rapid return to shuttle.  Lift-off in 12 seconds.”_

Fayne saw movement inside the shuttle and for a brief moment, she was confused.  She had just seen that traitorous Town Foreman’s wife die, and was still enjoying the power high, so it took her a few seconds for her brain to realize that there was still work to do.  Moving forward quickly, Fayne positioned her mecha at the foot of the shuttle’s entry ramp, and crouched down.  There, just inside the ship, she could see the natives attempting to get ready to leave.  While Fayne’s mecha was too large to fit inside through the opening, she knew her Chaingun could do a lot of damage in the confined space.  

Ken watched in horror as Fayne’s mecha hovered her foot over the rapidly dying young human.  It seemed as if Fayne was actually trying to prolong the child’s suffering.  However, before Ken could decide what Fayne was really doing, she suddenly quick-stepped in front of the inseration shuttle’s boarding ramp, her Chaingun lowered, its barrels spinning rapidly.

Fenis looked up when a large shadow fell over him, a little confused.  _In the shuttle, there shouldn’t be any moving shadows really,_ he thought to himself and then gulped.  The mecha that he had been in battle with only moments before now blocked the only exit, and was aiming its massive Chaingun into the confined space.  _“Kaden,” _  Fenis spoke into his comm, _“We’re going to need some help, fast.”_

Kaden risked a glance through one of the building’s windows, and groaned at what he saw.  That sick mecha operator parked the massive mecha right on the boarding ramp, completely blocking any chance of escaping safely onto the ship.  A rapid look about his gear, Kaden had quickly formulated a plan.  Without time to explain or offer any sort of consolation, he set the children down behind a bed, and moved outside.  A smile formed about his mouth as he raised Koveris on the comm.

Koveris skidded to stop, just out of sight of both mechas, listening intently to the Vic’Tarian’s plan.  It was a bold one, and better yet, it allowed Koveris a chance to get some hand to hand action.  He replied with an affirmative growl, and raced around the corner, his path taking him directly towards the mecha blocking the boarding ramp.

Fayne’s sensors detected movement from the left, as well as movement above.  Dismissing the movement above as allied, she glanced quickly to the threat from the left.  She saw the four-armed native a second too slow, never getting the chance to brace her crouched mecha into a more stable position.  

With an audible grunt, the muscular Mycabri slammed his weight into the mecha, rocking it to the side briefly, as the operator struggled to keep her balance.  Adjusting his attack quickly, Koveris raked two sets of claws across the view plate, scratching them.  All he needed to do was keep her off-balance.

A few feet away, Kaden landed softly, his large white wings folding in behind him for safety.  Kaden uncoiled the strong cable line he always carried, and attached the magnetic grappling head to one end of the line.  He was always teased because he carried it - most of the jokes revolving around his lack of confidence in his wings, but he knew that a good solider was always prepared.  He couldn’t wait until he got back to the base so he could brag about how useful his cable was.  _Focus_, Kaden scolded himself, _Koveris can’t keep the mecha distracted forever._  Moving with purpose, Kaden set the grappling head against the cold steel of the mecha, and activated the powerful magnet.  Then, without a thought, Kaden shot off into the air, grasping the steel cable in both hands.

Fayne had just got her bearings, having already cursed about the scratched view plate, when she was suddenly lurched off her feet.  The entire mecha fell backward unexpectedly, and despite Fayne’s genetically enhanced reflexes, she hit her head against the already damaged view plate.

Koveris had seen Kaden attach the grapple, and leaped off the mecha, his legs already pumping as he hit the ground.  With a few steps and a bound, he hurdled over the deceased Town Foreman and slid to a stop near Liz, who was just drawing a bead with her ornate Grayhawk, hoping to damage the opposing mecha.

Laughing, Kaden drifted to the ground beside the prone mecha, wondering if the operator was really knocked out or just faking.  Suddenly, as if realizing that there was still a mecha unaccounted for, Kaden glanced around.  He never heard the electric whine of the spinning barrels on the Chaingun.


----------



## ledded (Jul 17, 2005)

Cool man.  Them mecha op's are some nasty customers.  Keep it coming, I need my fix.


----------



## genshou (Jul 17, 2005)

I... feel... sick.

Peterson, your players are very hardcore!


----------



## Peterson (Jul 19, 2005)

Uh yeah, sorry about that genshou, I should've warned ya all.

I play with some older mentality gamers (not old in age, mind you - most are younger than me, and I'm only 27-ish), and they are quite used to some of my more....extreme points that I make.

I needed to instill a sense of rage, of justicified anger, in my gamers, for it to have a profound effect later.  Trust me, the jabs from the CSI goons aren't over yet.

In a much lighter news, I was able to work out a deal with a real cool publisher (http://www.ukg-publishing.co.uk/).

Here is a ship that the group will get to know fairly well in Session Two: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=140172

I'll toss some artwork once we get to that point.  Don't go to far, Session One is about to come to a dramatic close....

Peterson


----------



## genshou (Jul 19, 2005)

Peterson said:
			
		

> Uh yeah, sorry about that genshou, I should've warned ya all.



Yeah, a warning would have been nice.  Not that it's any more gore and absolute cruelty than I've seen elsewhere, but I wasn't expecting it at the time.  Nice writing, though.  Still makes me a little ill reading about the exploded torso...


----------



## Kaladan (Aug 15, 2005)

Bump?, update comming soon I hope?



Really good story dragged me from lurkdom!!





Kaladan


----------



## ledded (Aug 19, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> Yeah, a warning would have been nice. Not that it's any more gore and absolute cruelty than I've seen elsewhere, but I wasn't expecting it at the time. Nice writing, though. Still makes me a little ill reading about the exploded torso...




What didja expect man?  Mechas with warpath rifles and chainguns?  Ah, the A-Team scenario, the bad guys shoot nearby barrels which explode, causing the good guys to fly across the screen and land on the ground with a smudge on their cheek but otherwise unharmed as they then deliver some witty retort?    Just kidding.

Get us that update Petey!  C'mon, I know you got it in ya.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 26, 2005)

Didja hear about the new dance? It's call the 

Bump

Update now. Dance later.


----------



## Once a Fool (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow!  A quick Appraise check says this one's definitely worth something!


----------



## Peterson (Jun 20, 2006)

*I live....really.*

Okay, my apologies to all the ones that followed this Storyhour.  I sort of let it slip.

Well, I do have good news....and bad (why does there always have to be bad news?).

First, the bad.  I will not be continuing this Storyhour once it hits Session #2.  True, the players involved played at least five sessions, probably more - but, truth be told, this session - the first session - was really the only one worthy of a Storyhour.  It wasn't that they were bad players.  Hell, they _tried_ to make it interesting, fun, funny, etc - I just think that I was too stressed out to enjoy it.  The game, after the first session, quickly went downhill - which was my fault.

Again, while I hate to disappoint the readers, I feel its only fair to end this Storyhour on a strong point than drag it through the mud....

So, with that, I guess I'll talk to you guys later.










Kidding.  I keed, I keed.  I didn't forget about the good news, really.

The good news: I *will* provide closure for this Storyhour.  It might not be this month, but it will be...as soon as I can.  You, the readers, will finally find out how Kaden (the Vic'Tarian) gets out of this one, and if the group can pull this clusterblank outta the fire!

But, there's more!  Yes, more!!

I recently started another go of the Mycab Sector, and you all are invited to read *that* Storyhour (when it comes out, which will be soon, very soon)!

I call this one: *Trigger Control* and it takes place about 7 years after the events described (briefly) here.

Hope to see you all there!

Peterson


----------



## kroh (Jun 20, 2006)

"Yep...We should have brought more grenades!"

Looking forward to the new series!  

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Peterson (Jun 22, 2006)

kroh said:
			
		

> "Yep...We should have brought more grenades!"




Actual quote from the new series.  Good times.

Oh, and that new series - titled *Trigger Control* is now up - well, the first installment, anyway.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=166249

Hope to see ya there.

Peterson


----------

